# rims RIMS ???



## DMT (Aug 18, 2003)

OK YO ! i am from TEXAS
i got slow shit 2001 Nissan sentra XE 1.8 AUTO
so i am not gona make it faster it's waste of money::: easy to buy 1996 FIREBIRD:::
BUT i want to least make it look good and put a system maybe 400 watt amp and new speaker and tint windows i think rims too. i guess that it .
Because am poor college student am looking for chip staff 
If any body here can actually recommend me a good rims 
I was looking for EXCEL 15,16,17 IF IT WILL FIT
BUT I THINK 15 WILL FIT PRETTY GOOD 
any body just drop a line and tell me your ideas .
what you think? :fluffy:


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

yoyoyo g
what up in da heezy fo sheezy?

i gots dis phat set o' rims yo, fiddy bones dey yours


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

hahaha and you're a college student? I don't know any college that teaches ebonics


----------



## DMT (Aug 18, 2003)

what you think ? :loser:


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

ADR, Konig, and several others make pretty good, cheap wheels
www.wheelmax.com
I like the ADR rs-limited concept pros personally

where do you go to school in texas


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

DMT said:


> what you think ? :loser:



hahahahaha :thumbup:


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

TireRack.com, you can see what your car looks like with them on


----------



## DMT (Aug 18, 2003)

Silvspec86 said:


> TireRack.com, you can see what your car looks like with them on


thanx


----------



## DMT (Aug 18, 2003)

Exel - Roel (Silver) - 4 or 5 Lug i like this wheels 17
But i don't think 17' will fit good. even if i will use low profile tires.


----------



## DMT (Aug 18, 2003)

TireRack.com i found PAINTED AND CHROME 
I DON'T KNOW CHROME IS BETTER
BUT THEY DON'T HAVE A CHOOSE I WANT 15' CHROME IDON'T THINK 16 WILL FIT RIGHT ???????????????????


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

You can put all the way up to 19" wheels on a B15 with no trouble. The size of the wheel isn't the problem, it's the width and offset that are what will make a wheel not fit well.

Personally, I wouldn't go any smaller than 17" on a B15.


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

..check out Rim1.com..

..cheap,cheap prices..


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

since the Spec came with 17's the B15 is made for them, I'd go 18's if I was you, and if I was me I'd go 18's too, I dont like the 17's


----------



## DMT (Aug 18, 2003)

blazin_injun said:


> ..check out Rim1.com..
> 
> ..cheap,cheap prices..


thanx for a good website iam sure i will be rims www.rim1.com


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

DMT said:


> Because am poor college student am looking for chip staff


Yo, if you want your staff chipped, get a blow job from a chick with braces.

Fo shizzle.


----------



## DMT (Aug 18, 2003)

FCS said:


> Yo, if you want your staff chipped, get a blow job from a chick with braces.
> 
> Fo shizzle.


AHHAHAHHAHAHA :thumbdwn: :fluffy: :thumbup:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Um, the *B15* SpecV comes with *17s STOCK*. If you have the 1.8XE, you either have 14s or 15s stock.

The B14 can safely go up to 19 as OVERLOOKED and B14on19s have both proved. I would say the B15 should be able to make it to 20".

Honestly, if you don't care about running low times and you want the look, my suggestion is 17, 18, or 19" rims on there. Any Less than 17 will prolly look stock size on the B15.


----------



## DMT (Aug 18, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> Um, the *B15* SpecV comes with *17s STOCK*. If you have the 1.8XE, you either have 14s or 15s stock.
> 
> The B14 can safely go up to 19 as OVERLOOKED and B14on19s have both proved. I would say the B15 should be able to make it to 20".
> 
> Honestly, if you don't care about running low times and you want the look, my suggestion is 17, 18, or 19" rims on there. Any Less than 17 will prolly look stock size on the B15.


i got 1.8 XE 2001 and i have 14' stock 
i don't think 16 will fit right 
for example if i hit bump i don't want to my tires hit a car body it gona damage tires.



i check ok igot 3.2 inch left is a distanse between carbody and tire


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

the outer diameter never really changes. As the rims get bigger, the tire's sidewall gets smaller, therefore, the outer wheel diameter pretty much stays the same. I'm telling you, you could put 20s on there is you wanted to. for your car, you should start at 17", maybe 18s.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> yoyoyo g
> what up in da heezy fo sheezy?
> 
> i gots dis phat set o' rims yo, fiddy bones dey yours


quote of the year :thumbup:


----------



## DMT (Aug 18, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> the outer diameter never really changes. As the rims get bigger, the tire's sidewall gets smaller, therefore, the outer wheel diameter pretty much stays the same. I'm telling you, you could put 20s on there is you wanted to. for your car, you should start at 17", maybe 18s.


ithanx you 17' will be perfect 

does it matter how wide is tire ?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

stick with 215mm wide, I think it's 215/40-17 or 215/45-17. Check tirerack.com input your vehicle and the wheel size you're going to and it will select the best tire size.


----------



## DMT (Aug 18, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> stick with 215mm wide, I think it's 215/40-17 or 215/45-17. Check tirerack.com input your vehicle and the wheel size you're going to and it will select the best tire size.


205/40-17 for 17
215/35-18 for 18"

i like Exel - Roel (Silver) 17" 
my car is gray


----------

